# No more DR since this evening !!!



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I back totally to normal since this evening !

This happened when I left the driving school , I entered the supermarket , I was queuing at the checkout and BAM : *REALITY AGAIN !*

My vision was so sharp , everything so clear ! Like before ! Like if I had woke up from a dream , regaining reality again !

Oh my God , I had tears in the eyes ! I was smiling like if I never smiled before !

It was wonderful !

I relapsed some minutes ago but it is OK !

If DR had disappeared *absolutely TOTALLY* for 30 minutes today , it will totally disappear soon  !!!

I wish it gives some HOPE !


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations, this shows that it can be beat!


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes it can Odysseus , thank you  <3 !


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is so Awesome!!!!!!!!  thanks for sharing. My clarity too has also been imporving and feelings are coming back too. It truly is an amazing feeling!!!!


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

That is freaking amazing!!!!! Congrats, I hope I get that feeling sometime tonight.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes you will my friends , you will  <3 !

I love you all  <3 !


----------



## HashimKhan1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats how long have you had dp dr?


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I still have it , but it is going away gradually  .

I have it for nearly 4 months now .


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

That's so great, Morgane!


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

fuck yeah! great to hear! hope for all


----------



## fonzie (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations! I've had this for about a year now (I think), only today I found this great forum, and reading something like this does indeed give me hope , I wish you all the best !


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

DP/DR is really about acute stress and unresolved emotional issues .

I consult an excellent psychiatrist and he is very confident about that , it is curable totally , really , and harmless .

You will get out of it stronger and happier than ever  .

You know what , I even recognize myself more and more in the mirror  !


----------



## justgottahavehope (Mar 9, 2013)

This has happened to me so many times! That's why I feel like we can get over this sooner. c: 
I think it's all a thought process, you almost get so used to dealing with it, you almost test yourself to see if it's still there- but whenever you forget- and you just don't test yourself with it- things like this happen! It's wonderful. I'm so happy this happened for you! Keep an open mind, we're all going to get over this. <3


----------

